# On Tragedy and the Comfort that Comes from God



## Blue Tick (May 29, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA4K9aLjC7Q&feature=related]YouTube - On Tragedy and the Comfort that Comes from God[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D-FyIJPVNY&feature=related]YouTube - On Tragedy and the Comfort that Comes from God Part 2[/ame]


----------

